# PC-TV Übertragung



## Blackjack (8. April 2010)

*PC-TV Übertragung*

Hallo,


Ich wollte gerade meinen Rechner via *HDMI* mit meinem *LCD* verbinden. 
Dies klappte auch und stellte fest, dass der Desktophintergrund ohne Icons und ohne 1:1 Übertragung, was ich auch nicht brauche, auf den Fernseher übertragen wurde. 

Leider werden Bilder und Filme nicht auf den Fernseher übertragen, wobei ich früher wenn ich einen Film gestartet habe, dieser im Vollbildmodus auf den Fernseher übertragen wurde und ich problemlos auf dem PC arbeiten konnte während der Film lief. Es wäre noch hinzuzufügen, dass ich seit gestern einen neuen Rechner besitze mit einer *Radeon HD 5750* und *Windows 7* als Betriebssystem.

Was muss ich tun, um genau diese Punkte wieder zu erfüllen?

Ich danke euch im Voraus für die Unterstützung! Falls noch Informationen fehlen sollten, kann ich die gerne hinzufügen, was gut möglich ist, da ich noch sehr unerfahren in diesem Bereich bin.

MfG Blackjack


----------



## tom5520 (8. April 2010)

*AW: PC-TV Übertragung*

Es könnte an Windows 7 liegen, ein Freund von mir hat auch unter Windows 7 immer Probleme das Bild an seinen Fernseher zu übertragen (allerdings über S-Video).
Vielleicht gibt es auch Treiberprobleme oder so?
Welche Betriebssystem hattest du den vorher?
Und ist das ein richtiger Fernseher oder nur ein Monitor mit HDMI Eingang?

MfG,
tom5520


----------



## Herbboy (8. April 2010)

*AW: PC-TV Übertragung*

Hast Du denn NUR den einen Ausgang in Nutzung, oder auch den zweiten? Wenn nur den einen: vlt. mal den anderen Anschluss testen. 

Und ist der Ausgang vlt. versehentlich nicht als hauptausgang/primärer oder so aktiv?


----------



## Blackjack (8. April 2010)

*AW: PC-TV Übertragung*

Danke für die Antworten!

Daran dass es am Betriebssystem liegen könnte, habe ich auch schon gedacht, denn davor hatte ich Windows XP, aber es müsste doch auch mit Windows 7 gehen?

Den Treiber habe ich gestern aktualisiert, könnte aber auch ein Fehler unterlaufen sein. Vorsichtshalber werde ich ihn erneut installieren.

Es handelt sich hierbei um einen richtigen Fernseher.
Diverse Daten zum Fernseher könnt ihr hier nachlesen:
Opera LCD3771

Was die Ausgänge angeht, benutze ich den DVI Anschluss für den Monitor und den HDMI Anschluss für den Fernseher. Der Anschluss ganz links auf dem Foto ist noch frei, kann ich daraus einen Nutzen ziehen? HIS Radeon HD 5750 iCooler IV, 1024MB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, PCIe 2.1 (H575FN1GD) : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online

"Und ist der Ausgang vlt. versehentlich nicht als hauptausgang/primärer oder so aktiv?"
Wo kann ich dies nachprüfen?

MfG Blackjack


----------



## Herbboy (8. April 2010)

*AW: PC-TV Übertragung*

Überprüf mal Dein Treibermenü komplett - Du hast bestimmt halt den TFT als "haupt"Monitor aktiv - ich weiß aber leider nicht, was genau du da einstellen musst. Vlt. nach "primär" suchen, vlt. aber auch bei "klonen" nachsehen...


----------



## Blackjack (8. April 2010)

*AW: PC-TV Übertragung*

Ich hab bei den Windows 7 und den ATI-Einstellungen nachgeschaut und beide hatten den Monitor des Computers als Hauptmonitor. 
Was soll ich tun?


----------



## Herbboy (8. April 2010)

*AW: PC-TV Übertragung*

Na, dann musst Du irgendwie den anderen Ausgang als Hauoptmonitor aktivieren? ^^

Kann dir nicht sagen, wie genau, da ich nur einen TFT hab und weder nen zweiten, noch nen LCD...


----------



## Blackjack (9. April 2010)

*AW: PC-TV Übertragung*

Hmm, das Problem bei mir ist ja nicht, dass ich überhaupt kein Bild auf den LCD bekomme, ich sehe nur dauerhaft den Desktophintergrund. Also das Bild des Monitors soll nicht geklont werden, der Fernseher soll nur einen Film im Vollbildmodus abspielen und paralell dazu das Arbeiten am PC ohne Störungen im Bild des LCDs ermöglichen können.

Welche Optionen müssen da geändert werden? Die des Windows 7, des Treibers oder gar eine andere?

Ich danke euch im Voraus für die Hilfe!


----------



## Jared566 (9. April 2010)

*AW: PC-TV Übertragung*

Ich muss mal ganz blöd Fragen: Hast du deinen Desktop 'erweitert'? Denn wenn schonmal der Desktop-Hintergrund angezeigt wird, ist das ja schonmal viel Wert  Versuch einfach mal mit der Maus über den Rand deines Monitor (in allen Richtungen) hinauszugehen mit der Maus und schaue dann ob du die Maus evtl. auf deinem LCD wiederfindest.

Wenn dies der Fall ist, zieh einfach das Fenster mit dem Video auf deinen LCD und geh in Vollbildmodus  schon kannst du auf deinem TFT arbeiten 

Mfg Jared


----------



## emazemc (9. April 2010)

*AW: PC-TV Übertragung*

ja würde auch drauf tippen, dass du den desktop erweitert hast. probier mal mit der maus wenn der fernseher angeshclossen ist rechts oder links aus deinem pc bildschirm rauszugehen. hast du die maus dann auf dem pc? wenn ja dann muss du bei den einstellungen duplizieren anmachen.. dann haste auf dem pc und aufm tv das selbe bild


----------



## Blackjack (9. April 2010)

*AW: PC-TV Übertragung*

Danke euch! Ich habe den Desktop wie von dir vermutet erweitert und nun auch deinen Rat befolgt, klappt super.

Das Bild duplizieren kann ich nun auch, welche Funktion nun eher meinen Ansprüchen entspricht, wird sich mit der Zeit herausstellen.

Herzlichen Dank nochmal.


----------

